# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Wicked Comics (ClownMan, KillSwitch, DragonMasters.... ( Now Open for bussiness)

## cfarias1983

After two years in the making Wicked Comics is finally open for business.  Clownman Is our first comic on sale and its available in both print ($5 shipping price not included comes with a trading card and artists signature) and pdf ( $ 5). That is the plan for each comic it will be released in both comic book and pdf format to purchase. Our second comic "KillSwitch" is 2 months away and really hyped to finally release it. Everything can be purchased through the website or paypal. How many comics are in the Wicked Universe ? Over 120  original  characters and stories yet to be released so stay tuned. Here are the links for everything Wicked @

[CENTER]wicked website: www.wicked-comics.com 
facebook page : https://m.facebook.com/wickedcomics305
facebook group:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1281928911830327/
youtube channel:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQo...jJr42W6CAXKtbQ
instagram: http://www.instagram.com/wicked_comics/
paypal : cfarias1983yahoo.com 
cash ap: wickedcomics

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

a few samples from ClownMan issue 1

----------


## Martini Sigil

Hey man... best of luck with the brand... the artwork is exceptional... Having been to a lot of smaller cons, I've seen my share of start-up comic publishers, but yours looks head and shoulders above the vast majority.... I look forward to reading.

----------


## cfarias1983

> Hey man... best of luck with the brand... the artwork is exceptional... Having been to a lot of smaller cons, I've seen my share of start-up comic publishers, but yours looks head and shoulders above the vast majority.... I look forward to reading.


Hey martini thanks for stopping by and checking out the company. That is what I strive for. It might have taken me a bit longer to release something but I wanted to release my best work as possible and keep releasing quality work if possible.
.

----------


## cfarias1983

Thanks to Chestor Colston creator of The Amen for getting a copy of ClownMan issue 1.

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

Our second comic Killswitch is a few weeks from release and we will be accepting preorders shortly.

----------


## cfarias1983

Killswitch issue 1 now available

----------


## cfarias1983

[img]https://i.imgur.com/jDzPBmT.jpg[/


[ref=creator_nav"]http:///projects/1699319955/clownman?ref=creator_nav[/URL]

----------


## cfarias1983

Our first Kickstarter for Clownman is live come check us out. Several prizes available come on and get Wicked!
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/k...h/x/19311008#/

----------


## cfarias1983

Our first Indiegogo campaign for our second character Killswitch come check us out. Several prizes available come on and get Wicked!
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/k...h/x/19311008#/

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## Tyler.Burnworth

Excited to see how these comics play out story-wise! The artwork looks great! That's so awesome to see the hard work you've put in finally coming to fruition. I'll bw checking out your website a little bit later, and I'll post a reply after I've seen more!

----------


## cfarias1983

> Excited to see how these comics play out story-wise! The artwork looks great! That's so awesome to see the hard work you've put in finally coming to fruition. I'll bw checking out your website a little bit later, and I'll post a reply after I've seen more!
> 
> ��


Tyler thanks alot for checking out the work. Very long road ahead with several titles releasing every few months. Hope you enjoy the characters

----------


## cfarias1983

Now live on kickstarter  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=user_menu

----------


## cfarias1983

Now live on Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...aLKl6NrccG51FQ

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

DragonMasters Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ef=creator_nav

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

Here it is guys the first official feature length film from Wicked Comics. Be sure to subscribe to the channel for everything Wicked!

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

[video=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34FqNB3ncjE[/video]

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

Our newest comic release Killswitch 2 now available @
www.wicked-comics.com

----------


## cfarias1983

Our newest Kickstarter Come check it out! Several prizes to choose from action figure, comic book, trading cards and more
http://kck.st/369jbmI

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

Now on Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=user_menu

----------


## cfarias1983



----------

